# Part of my hair won't keep the hair dye. Any suggestion ?



## BonnieBlue (May 13, 2011)

I had some highlights in my hair this fall (my hair was chocolat and the highlight was almost caramel). But it cost me almost 150$ CAN everytime I went to the hair salon, and being a student I really couldn't afford this price every month. So I went to the drugstore and bought L'OrÃ©al 4AR - Cool chestnut brown. Love, love, love the color on me !

The only thing is after 2-3 washes, the part of my hair which used to be highlighted (for 3-4 months only, so have been bleached 2-3 times only), can't hold the dye and its starts to fade. It's not that it's ugly, actually it only fades and doesn't look any green or weird color. It looks like I simply had light chestnut highlights. But really, I would just love to have plain hair, one color, no ''highlights'' effect. I thought that after a few times dying my hair the color would finally hold, but it has been 4 months, 4 dyes and still it won't hold.

Should I go back to the salon for this (but will probably not have this color anyway) or I just have to wait and in a few months it's going to be okay ?


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2011)

Personally I'd try another brand and see it that makes a difference.... A lot chaper to experiment..... and if all else fails then go see a salon.... I use L'oreal and have a clump of hair that tkes the color differently... I color my hair red and the clump turns black..... Doesn't mater what color I use, the clump always turns real dark.... lucky it's a small patch and doesn't show to badly...


----------



## Dragonfly (May 13, 2011)

You can try the following:

After opening up a box of dye, open up the bottle of peroxide.

With a q tip, dip it into the bottle and then apply the peroxide straight to the difficult dry hairs or area.

Wait about 5 minutes, then mix the bottle with the developer.

Then apply the mixed dye all over dry hair or just the root area - whichever you normally would.

Leave on for what the directions recommend (I typically leave the dye on for 45 minutes as I have a lot of grey).

When you applied the peroxide to the hairs prior to the dying, your were opening up the cuticles of the difficult hairs. This allowed the mixed dye to be absorbed better.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

Do you use shampoo's for color treated hair.  Also avoid 2 in 1 and dandruff shampoos tend to fade your hair color faster.  Also look into color rinses, or colored shampoos that help keep the color vibrant.


----------



## Ebilwabbit (Nov 18, 2011)

Bleached hair holds dye much less well than virgin or slightly damaged hair.  The bleaching process lifts up the clear shiny outer hair scales and rips apart the natural keratin color underneath, but after this, the scales don't ever re-close.  When you add dye colorant to hair, the dye soaks up under the scales and then (ideally) the scales close back down and trap the color underneath.  On bleached hair, the dye falls out really quickly from washing because it's not trapped. Virgin and slightly damaged hair are able to re-close easily, so these areas of your hair should look pretty good.  

The only thing you can try is a protein filler on the bleached sections -- it may be able to re-glue some or most of the cuticle scales back down so they will hold onto dye more firmly.  There are some colored fillers available from sallybeauty.com, or you could try the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment. It smells horrible, but works well on extremely damaged hair.


----------



## Beauty411 (Nov 18, 2011)

When you get highlights, the lightener pulls out all the undertones in your hair, this is how the hair lightens.  What you need to do, to get the color to stay, is a service called a filler. A filler will replace the missing undertones, which are normally reds and golds.  Once the reds and golds are put back in, the hair it will hold on to the color minimizing fading.

The service would be tricky to do at home, I would recommend you go to the salon to get your color fixed, tell them the color or level of the color that you like so they can match it up. Then proceed with the coloring your hair at home!

Good Luck


----------

